# BFN but think i am pregnant



## algrlsere (Jan 28, 2008)

BFN but think i am pregnant - sorry if this is the wrong part to ask this question 

Hi 
Wondering if i can get any advise – i am in the process of being a surrogate for a very good friend of mine ( Oneday2009) Jess – we are only on our 1st month of insemination and to be honest did not really think anything might happen this month but their was a chance,

My periods are spot on 28 day cycles with ovulation on or around day 14 so – text book ( they haven’t always been ) but at least for the last 5 months before that i was pregnant with my daughter,  

My question is i have been testing from Sunday when my period was due and have been getting a very definite negative on every test did a test about 20 minutes ago BFN ........ok fine but this is the big but ........

I feel pregnant i have been very blessed to have 2 children so can remember how i felt when i was pregnant with them, i feel nausea on and off and have been for about 6 days now, i am extremely tired and just feel different if that makes sense 

The earliest i have tested before is around 6 weeks with my girls 

I always get really bad AF cramping and (TMI ) discharge and back ache when af is due usually a week before but i haven’t had a sniff of anything i really don’t feel like my period is going to come although i have been feeling little bloated but i don’t usually with AF 

I can only get an appointment with the doctor for next Tuesday but i was wondering is their any other way i can find out if i can pregnant !

Are their woman who don’t show up on pregnancy test ( done 4 different brands ) 
I just feel so confused    i am never late and i know this is not in my head  

Thank you for reading my mad woman rambling 
Leanne


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's hard to say, when did you do the tests after the insemination?  Was it a good amount of time between the two? You can get a negative result if the hcg isn't strong enough to  show up yet, so keep testing just in case!  Let me know how you get on,  Good Luck!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

